# I hate society!



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Went to the bar with my friend who only wanted to talk about the mundane things because apparently saying anything extreme even as a joke just makes me weird in out constricted society. PPl in the bar would not give me a second glance cuz im not a super attractive excessively loud guy and even the bar owner made me feel unwelcome just trying to rake in as much money from those around him to fuel his own selfish pursuits, supported of course by every other human who atleast sub-conciessly want to do the same thing.

These events just remind me how fake humanity is, pretending to care for everyone out there when all they really want to do is exploit those around them and looking down at me as a creepy weirdo for not doing the same.
I would much rather be a creepy loner than ever be like you.

Lastly ppl go on and on about the trivial things they do when they rarely do something out the ordinary like there f****** Indiana Jones and just cuz i don't crow my achievements on Face book they just assume i have no life just cuz they didn't witness it and im not constantly shoving the evidence in there face. Do you ever consider it's because i don't like to boost and try to convince them i'm some kind of god on earth!!! Truth is I rarely think the mediocre things you do are interesting and just because i don't through my fake conformist face on you hate me for it. Then top it off my making up lies about how pathetic my like is and then cackle about it behind my back!!!

F*** you society, i'm so much better than you and I know it no matter how much you try to force your lies onto me or try to make out that it's me who needs fixing.

Ok rant over. be nice to get anti-society thread going lol.


----------



## Eterminal (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey Rich, I know exactly how you feel. And let me say this:
You have a great sense of humor  Humanity is fake, indeed.
Just as fake as we are, right? Unconditional love doesn't exist.

I disagree with your second last paragraph: Yes, we are thinkers,
but does that make us any better than the rest? Not so sure...

You're 19 years old (I assume), don't make the same mistake as me
and isolate yourself. Go out there, meet people! Yes, you will most
likely meet a lot of a-holes, but eventually you will stumble across
someone who really cares about you.

I once turned down a good friend of mine, because I thought he wasn't
"cool" enough for me. Big effin' mistake! I regret it to this very day.

Don't get bitter buddy, you still have a chance to turn your life around!


----------



## Metalhead1014 (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

Yup, the masses suck and the quiet, corner dwelling thinkers are superior. We will have our day.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Uhmmmmm.... aren't you a part of society, You know people ? Talking to the society of your own kind ?


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

Alienated said:


> Uhmmmmm.... aren't you a part of society ?


SSSHH, you're not supposed to bring that up.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah society sucks... it's all masks and rat races.

Dance, mother****er...


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok the 1st post was a little hypocritical and sweeping so i'll do a follow up post to try and rationalise my rant.

1st off when i say humanity and society i mean everyone but me. I have SA which makes it hard to put up with ppl at the best of times so some aspects of humanity annoy me to an extent that i just want to isolate myself like when i made this post

fake= I can't blame the specific people that are fake (unless it's excessive) but what I don't like is how main stream society do not speak out against obvious fake behaviour.

Boring people= I hate small talk! I find it energy draining and uncomfortable so when ppl go on and on about there dull lives or main stream TV (Britians got tallent being the main offender at the moment) it just drives me insane. Seems to me like talking about intelligent or controversial subjects is frowned upon with mainstream media and organisations alienating and making fun of them.

By no means are you all bad but there are certain things that you do that just get to me when I try to socialize with you


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Rich19 said:


> Lastly ppl go on and on about the trivial things they do when they rarely do something out the ordinary like there f****** Indiana Jones and just cuz i don't crow my achievements on Face book they just assume i have no life just cuz they didn't witness it and im not constantly shoving the evidence in there face. Do you ever consider it's because i don't like to boost and try to convince them i'm some kind of god on earth!!! Truth is I rarely think the mediocre things you do are interesting and just because i don't through my fake conformist face on you hate me for it. Then top it off my making up lies about how pathetic my like is and then cackle about it behind my back!!!


I love that line from a Ministry song 'who are you trying to impress, who could care less.'
I always thought of this cock I used to be friends with who had a very high opinion of himself.


----------

